# AERE Trade Badge Design Origins



## AJ_Coleman (17 Jun 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am currently searching out the origins of the AERE trade badge design (ie what the logic was behing the 
design).  I have heard of an article in the Sentinel April/May 1993 P. 21 which spoke briefly on this.  The author said they would explain more in later articles but the Sentinel was discontinued.  I have not seen this article myself but I am looking for the author of this article or any other information or ideas on who to contact for this.

Thank you in advance for your help

Alex


----------

